# IOW Videos



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If you have ever wanted to get a feel of a meet and cruise...look here:-
These are from the recent Isle of Wight meet.

Dash to services:- 9.5m
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iownickyb.wmv

Boat across and cruisin, mad biker bloke: - 17m
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow1_stage1.wmv

Cruisin, curvey street, Spyglass and boat back: - 18m
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow1_stage2.wmv

They are also linked from the photo page.. 
http://www.wak-tt.com/iow2003/iow2003.htm

Enjoy. Â


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

WAK

Fantasic vids 

Just like being there all over again

catch up with you soon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> WAK
> 
> Fantasic vids
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, we had a close up zoom into on the rear veiw mirror of a certain TTR with some cool dude and his shades.....The missus said put it in...I said too embarrassing!  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Director WAK, I'm sure the video's are as good, even better than the London meet ;D

Couldn't add a little footnote with the file sizes, could you wak, so as I know whether to bother or not trying downloading. No BB here by the looks of it, and thats when I can get an attachment to Freeserves server which seems far less relaible than before I moved :-/

I'll just have to try and do the real thing in the future :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Done!..sorry about that..

I did play with file sizes and quality but any lower quality then the closer TT's turn into pixelated blobs of jelly...you may as well smear vaseline on your glasses and drive!.

They do stream nicely on broadband! sorry!  :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> They do stream nicely on broadband! sorry! Â  :-/


I won't be watching them for a week or so then :'( 

WAK, have you bought a DVD writer yet : 

_*WAK productions, present .......*_


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

> Hey Mark, we had a close up zoom into on the rear veiw mirror of a certain TTR with some cool dude and his shades.....The missus said put it in...I said too embarrassing! Â  ;D


Especially as I am all new to this, dont want to look a complete pratt!


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Excellent vids Wak. I especially loved the commentary on Nicky's driving ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wak!! excellent makes me wish i had attended


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Wak!! excellent makes me wish i had attended


Nahhh...why go? Just wait and watch all the action in the movies!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nikko you need to get out more ! You should have made the effort it was very special !


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> Nahhh...why go? Just wait and watch all the action in the movies!! Â


Vlastan ....We all had a great time ;D

I suppose you where at home washing your hair...... ???

WAK... great vid's I especially like the music you put onto the iownickyb.wmv one.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Wak,

Those videos are fantastic! it has just brought back the warm feeling of the sun on my face, the wind in my hair....................and TTotals heated seat on my bum! ;D ;D

oh what a super day we had!

The weather is coming for sooooooooo many more days like Sunday [smiley=sunny.gif]

Fantastic group of smashing people!

what a super social club we have!

arghhhhh, chuffed to bits!
Nicky
xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are we showing off the new puppy then ...Awwww

whats his name ? Is he a reTTreiver or a whippeTT or a dalmaTTion

Or knowing you essex lot just a Heinz 57 ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

i am a bit worried about living in Essex and having a "dog" for my mascot :-/

thank god you have all met me and know what a "pedigree" i have 

If there were two of them.........i could say..........."Look at my Puppies" ;D ;D ;D 

NickyB


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here TTowser ! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

BB now enabled and WOW (c) - great videos Wak - brings the memories flooding back.

Your "annotations" were spot on - most amusing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I shall now be mostly browsing quickly  ;D

Moley (& Bunny)


----------

